# °°° G.Skill Pi-Series DDR3-2000 CL6  +  Samsung Syncmaster T260 TFT (Testsieger) °°°



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Juli 2011)

*°°° G.Skill Pi-Series DDR3-2000 CL6  +  Samsung Syncmaster T260 TFT (Testsieger) °°°*

Hi zusammen!


Folgendes steht ab sofort zum Verkauf:


- *Samsung SyncMaster T260 26" HighEnd-TFT*
(26"/Zoll FullHD-TFT Monitor 1920x1200, starke und leuchtende Farben,   tiefes schwarz, sehr hohe Kontrastwerte usw. ---> Produkt des Jahres   2011 bei diversen Testmagazinen, siehe Herstellerseite:
Eigenschaften von T260 | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung
 Gebraucht, ca. 2 Jahre alt - bei Quelle Versand gekauft, daher leider   keine Rechnung mehr vorhanden (Insolvenz). Display hat einige feine   Kratzer die aber im Betrieb nicht sichtbar sind. Habe das Display extra   im Licht von allen Seiten fotografiert, siehe Fotos! Rahmen hat   ebenfalls ein paar Kratzer, die man aber bestimmt mit Plexipolitur   verschwinden lassen kann. Er wurde immer SEHR pfleglich behandelt. Die   feinen Kratzer sind vom Reinigen des Gerätes.  
Ist jedenfalls der beste 26"-TFT den es auf dem Weltmarkt gibt, kann ich  auch selbst bestätigen.  Hier ist sogar noch das hochwertige TN-Panel  verbaut, nicht das  minderwertigere Panel aus den "T260HD"-TV-Kombis die  zeitgleich  angeboten wurden. Wird nur verkauft da ich nun ein Samsung  3D-Modell  bekommen habe und keine 2 Monitore benötige. MONITOR HAT  NATÜRLICH *KEINE* PIXELFEHLER!!!) 
*---> verkauft an Vordack!

* Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MP:* 185€ + Versand / *SK: 230€ inkl. Versand*
(--> MP geboten von *Vordack* + ---> verkauft!)

*---------------------------------------------------------*


*- G.Skill PI-Series DDR3-2000 CL6(!) 4GB-Kit*
(wie neu da nur 1x testweise für Benchmarks verbaut. Das Kit kommt mit  Originalrechnung zwecks Garantie-/Gewährleistungsanspruch (lebenslange Herstellergarantie).
Das 4GB-Kit kommt im Originalkarton MIT einem aktiven G.Skill-RAM-Kühler. 
Die Teile sind weltweit nicht mehr zu bekommen da es nur ganz, ganz wenige davon gab --> handselektierte
Chips.)
Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MP:* 100€ + Versand / *SK: 110€ + Versand*
 (--> ausserhalb des Forums verkauft!)
* .
.
.

*Wie üblich gilt:*

*Privatverkauf, bitte beachten.
Abholung in Nürnberg möglich.*
*​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich habe mich entschlossen den Monitor an Vordack zu verkaufen. 
Habe meinen neuen schon bekommen, also mache ich aus MP einfach SK.
Glückwunsch!

Rest per PN.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. August 2011)

So, alles verkauft!
Kann geschlossen werden hier.

Danke.


----------

